# Replacement Remis Blinds?



## MrMcgoo (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a replacment REMIS blind to fit the bathroom (or an equivelent blackout/flyscreen) in my Cheyenne 660SE, it seems to be a special size (approc 550 x 330 mm)

Any idea where i can either source a replacement, or get the old one fixed?

Many Thanks


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

You could try here http://www.caravan-parts.org/index.php/remis_products-blinds-nets-seitz_for_caravan/?k=1879:16::
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...is_remitop_vario_i_rooflight_spare_parts.aspx

Or failing that try O'learys

Nigel


----------



## MrMcgoo (Apr 2, 2013)

I've tried leisure direct and a few other sites, do you have more details about o'learys?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Try these people http://sfmcaravans.co.uk/collections/types?q=Cassette+Blinds

Alan


----------

